# Why are Wynaut and Wobbuffet classified as über?



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 4, 2008)

*Why are Wynaut and Wobbuffet classified as über?*

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_tiers

Yeah...I just don't see why they're so great. Could somebody please clear this up for me?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Why are Wynaut and Wobbuffet classified as über?*



			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Wobbuffet is the one of the two non-legendary Pokémon to be considered "uber" in the metagame due to its HP stat, attacks, and ability overcentralizing the game completely. All its trainer needs to do when using Wobbuffet is predict whether the opponent's next attack will be physical or special to deal double damage. They can also use Encore and instantly apply the previous move. In addition, because of its ability, a Mirror Match or a Wynaut Vs. Wobbuffet in a 1-on-1 battle can instantly lock the game for more than 70 turns or permanently if both Pokémon are equipped with Leftovers. This was fixed in the Generation IV games to prevent such an event; Pokémon with Shadow Tag can freely switch out of other Pokémon with Shadow Tag.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Why are Wynaut and Wobbuffet classified as über?*

Ah. Thanks.


----------



## @lex (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Why are Wynaut and Wobbuffet classified as über?*

I believe they were moved down to OU just recently, actually...


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Why are Wynaut and Wobbuffet classified as über?*

Or at least Wynaut was.


----------

